# Car seat expiration dates



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Where on the carseat is the expiration date? I'm pretty sure there was a 7 year rule when we got our infant seat which means we'd have 2 years left and it'd be safe for the new babe coming. I looked on the seat for an expiration date to double check but couldn't find one. I have no clue what we did with the user's manual, either. It's a Graco snugride bought in 2003 for dd and I'm hoping it's still safe to use for the coming babe. If it isn't I want to find out now so we can plan on buying a new one. Thanks for any input!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Gracos are good for 6 yrs. There should be a white sticker on the underside of the seat that says when it was made. Add 6yrs to that and that's when it expires.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, thanks! That means we may just not need to buy a new seat. That would be great. Is the sticker on the bottom of the bucket or the bottom of the snap in thingy?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There will be a sticker on each part.







On the bottom of the actual seat and on the inside of the base.


----------

